# JB Updated Apps



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Remember during Google io when that updated apps would update the apk that's new only? What ever happens to that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

....huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry spaz but not the clearest post you're ever made  I believe she's talking about the ability for apks to update just the changes and not require the entire app to be downloaded again. As far as the answer to your question, no idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Smart update , if I recall correctly or something like that. I think that it may come about as jellybean comes more frequent for other devices.

Keep in mind that few devices are actually even running ICS.

Sent via electromagnetic radiation


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't worry I'm drunk too









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol okay I was drinking when I posted that







also this got moved because....?

Anyway, does anyone remember during Google IO when one of their spokesmen said, when updating an app, you won't need to download the complete file size of that app again, just the part of the apk where the developer made changes. Since Jellybean, I haven't seen this happen yet.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Perhaps it's developer dependent and no dev has taken advantage of it? Though I thought it was going to be something that the developers didn't have to worry about.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Google said it would work for GB+ I believe and devs wouldn't need to do anything.



> Google announced a number of updates to Google Play at Google I/O today, including movie purchases to go with the already-available movie rentals, magazine subscriptions from major publishers, and "smart updates," where your Android device only downloads the updated parts of an app you have installed, instead of the whole app over again.


Still haven't heard anything further on it yet tho.

Also the post was moved because this is a general android question not a device specific issue.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll just leave this here...even though no one is looking at this it seems...

http://www.droid-lif...lay/


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I updated instagram yesterday and I watched as it downloaded. The full app was like 13 mb or so, but I noticed at around 2 mb it stopped and began installing. It is finally upon us!

Edit: that's exactly what the article says above lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

